# Trivia 10/30



## luckytrim (Oct 30, 2018)

trivia 10/30
DID YOU KNOW ...
America's gun homicide rate is over 25 times that of other  industrialized
nations.


1. What does SARS stand for ?
2. During which President's term did Jesse Owens win four Gold  Medals at the
Summer Olympics ?
3. What class of modern animals do most scientists believe are  the only 
living descendants of dinosaurs?
4. What type of being was the giant Polyphemus of Greek  legend?
5. What was Buddy Holly's real name?
  a. - Charles Buddy Holly
  b. - Charles Hardin Holley
   c. - Hardin Holly
   d. - Charles Hardin
6. The constellation Cassiopeia resembles what letter of the  Alphabet ?
7. On which of the U.S. Great Lakes did the SS Edmund  Fitzgerald sink in 
1975?
8. What 300-year-old Royal Navy tradition came to an end on  31st July 1970?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Lightning travels near the speed of light.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Severe acute respiratory syndrome
2. Franklin Delano Roosevelt
3. Birds
4. a Cyclops
5. - b
6. - W (I'll accept M)
7. Superior
8.  Issue of a daily rum ration to sailors

TRUTH !!
Like other forms of light, the light emitted from the  lightning travels near
the speed of light. This speed is near 300,000,000 meters per  second. ...
Note that the speed of light is much faster than the speed of  thunder.
For every 5 seconds between the time you observe the lightning  and the time
you hear the thunder, the lightning flash is 1 mile away.


----------

